# Someone give me a value please?



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Can someone properly identify this model and the value for me please?

I am not a Kimber guy, but picked this up at an auction....I think I got a good deal! Looks like it was probably a "glove box" gun, but I think it will clean up real nice.

Anyone got a link to buy grips and extra clips for this little beauty?


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Anyone??

Same one huh??

https://www.gunbroker.com/item/753904247


----------



## Shep (Mar 22, 2006)

I would say so


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Says right there on the slide, its a Kimber Micro Carry. Most likely a 380, not sure if they made it in 9mm or not. Will be printed on the chamber are of the barrel. It is in rough condition, I am by no means someone who can give accurate values but I'd guess in the $250 range given the condition. Google will bring you to multiple places to buy magazines and grips.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Chase4556 said:


> Says right there on the slide, its a Kimber Micro Carry. Most likely a 380, not sure if they made it in 9mm or not. Will be printed on the chamber are of the barrel. It is in rough condition, I am by no means someone who can give accurate values but I'd guess in the $250 range given the condition. Google will bring you to multiple places to buy magazines and grips.


So, what makes them vary from 500.00 to 800.00? I have heard through a couple of people that there are different "models" of this gun....no??


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Different models have different features. 

Not sure what specific model the one you have is, but dang that gun is in rough shape.
I'm sure a little oil on the slide and some ammo is all you need to make it go bang.


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

bzrk180 said:


> Anyone??
> 
> Same one huh??
> 
> http://www.gunbroker.com/item/753904247





Shep said:


> I would say so


^
Think so.
http://www.kimberamerica.com/micro-carry-a


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Laser grips, different sights all raise the price.

That pistol has been well used and poorly taken care of. Google Micro Carry magazines and you'll find some.

If you got it for a good price they are pretty nice little pistols.

TH


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Trouthunter said:


> Laser grips, different sights all raise the price.
> 
> That pistol has been well used and poorly taken care of. Google Micro Carry magazines and you'll find some.
> 
> ...


Thanks!!

Its a shame it was treated like that, but I think it spent a lot of time in the bottom of a center console.

I paid 300.00 for it. I will get it all cleaned up, put a set of grips on it, and we will see how she turns out.

I have always seen Kimbers high and never see pistols at an auction go that low. I am a Smith/SIG guy as a choice for pistols... Lets see if this little beauty changes my preference. It will be a great little pistol for CC...


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

bzrk180 said:


> So, what makes them vary from 500.00 to 800.00? I have heard through a couple of people that there are different "models" of this gun....no??


Like Fish4Food and Trouthunter said, different models will bring different prices. Some of the "fancy" models will have serrations on the slide, laser grips, maybe a match trigger, ect ect. This one appears to be a standard micro carry, so used in good shape I'd guess its worth in the $400 range.

Get her cleaned up real well, and maybe even a nice cerakote job and it will be a sweet carry pistol. People talk down on the 380... but I sure as hell don't want to be shot by one!


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Chase4556 said:


> Like Fish4Food and Trouthunter said, different models will bring different prices. Some of the "fancy" models will have serrations on the slide, laser grips, maybe a match trigger, ect ect. This one appears to be a standard micro carry, so used in good shape I'd guess its worth in the $400 range.
> 
> Get her cleaned up real well, and maybe even a nice cerakote job and it will be a sweet carry pistol. People talk down on the 380... but I sure as hell don't want to be shot by one!


Creakote was exactly my thoughts! I already ordered some new grips for it. I will share pics when I get it fixed up.

I have no bad things to say about a .380. Its a great little round and nice little weapons. For 300.00 and a little "extra" to spice it up, I will keep this little thing for a long time! Maybe I will get it engraved?! It will be a great little plinker on these mountain trips on the 4 wheeler and in the jeep. I think its perfect for CC.

thanks for the info!!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Can't wait to see some pictures of the new and improved Kimber!!

TH


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

She cleans up nicely!! 

I don't think its been shot very much at all. The edges of the tube on the barrel are still pretty sharp and there is really no wear in the grip where the clip slides in. I think someone just kept it in their center console and never took care of it. 

I really like this little gun!!


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

nice


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Huge difference! Cleaned up real nice. Now its time to get it to the range.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

That's a big improvement! No need in refinishing it.

TH


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Chase4556 said:


> Huge difference! Cleaned up real nice. Now its time to get it to the range.


I live in the Mountains, its all "the range" up here... lol

I shot it last night.... Very nice little pistol!!


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Trouthunter said:


> That's a big improvement! No need in refinishing it.
> 
> TH


I was thinking the same thing!! As well as it has cleaned up, I think I will keep it like it is. But I am going to get some cool stag horn grips when I can find a sweet pair.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Pearls came in!!


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Lookin' fancy! I like it.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Pearls came in!!


Congratulations! You're a pimp 

Just kidding that really dressed it up.

TH


----------

